# handsomerob



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Tried to send you a PM, but your message box is full.

I really don't think you would regret buying the AX. If nothing else, you could easily sell it on eBay for more than $400 -- probably in the $600-800 range with that fork and headset.

I hear various cyclists griping about frame flex on web sites, but I just don't get it. Maybe I am not a powerful enough rider, but I have never noticed any flex with any of my bikes. If you take a look at the AX frame, it is braced between the chainstays right behind the BB. Also, the seat and downtubes are oversized. I think you would have to a very strong rider to produce problematic amounts of flex with that frame. Or, maybe I'm just a weak rider.


----------

